# The New James Bond Theme



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Is it me getting old - or does this just sound like a bad song, badly sung and recorded in a shed?

New James Bond Song


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Sounds like [email protected]@dy awful karaoke to me. Not worthy of being a bond tune at all.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

***** Bond, ***** theme, ***** silly new films.

Bourne does it better

Callan was better still

David Niven was a better Bond than Craig!!!!


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

i love it

have you seen the new bond watch yet


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

spankone said:


> i love it


Noooooooooooo!! :shocking:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Sounds like it was stolen from a studio without proper orchestration and acoustics and it's hard to make a judgment.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Griff said:


> ***** Bond, ***** theme, ***** silly new films.
> 
> Bourne does it better


Ah yes, Matt Damon a beacon of intelligence :cry2:


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll wait to see what it sounds like at 320.

On a personal note I think the Moby version is better.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Sound a bit sh*t to me. Not very well thought of or produced.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds a bit cack trying to be hip with the kids. Bond is losing character. Much prefer Bourne now.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

it's a very jack white composition, and no mistake.

musically, it's excellent. lyrically, it was always going to be compromised by the subject matter.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I think it's time to make a comeback, show these boys how it should be done. I'll give Shirley a ring later see how she's fixed for a song or two.

Matt who


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I like it, it's every inch the Bond theme. And I think Daniel Craig is a superb Bond whilst I don't particularly like Connery.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Running_man said:


> I don't particularly like Connery.


Nothing a round of golf wouldn't sort out, I'm really quite a nice guy once you get to know me

:lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im not going to listen to it untill i hear a good version of it .but im so glad jack white and alicia keys did it instead of amy whinehouse (is it me or does she look like an advert for malnourished horses) she would have made a right pigs ear of it .

there have been some right bad bond themes mind ,madonnas ,garbage and i hate to say it chris cornell probably has one of the best voices of all time (ex ample.burden in my hand-soundgarden) but because of david arnolds input the song wasnt punchey enough for me unlike the film . i personally wanted portishead to do the theme they would have got it right.

as for matt damon he is rubbish the only reason the bourne franchise was any good was the action choreographers got it absolutly spot on i wonder what films they are working on now....

as for david niven yeah he was a memorable bond wasnt he im suprised you didnt go for bob holness.

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

likin the song a lot...although i did hear a slightly different version somewhere else.......its cool man.........


----------

